# Crew cab price?



## trevier (Dec 24, 2007)

Looking at getting a 2013 cc f250 gas, larait edition. Has everything I need, shortbed, bottom line on it is 43k. Was wondering if anyone thinks there is more room for haggle or is this the bottom. thanks matt,


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Was that sticker price?


----------



## trevier (Dec 24, 2007)

grandview;1703777 said:


> Was that sticker price?


I think sticker was 48 or 49k I don't mind buying a 2013 either.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Why not haggle and find out? 

They should have more room to move then that!


----------



## gtmustang00 (Feb 23, 2010)

Should be able to get more off. We got 10k off on a 2006 back in late 06.


----------



## xalexjx (Dec 8, 2009)

im sure theres more room i paid 49.9 for mine and it has the 6.7 and every option


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

Ask for invoice - rebates - half the holdback and go from there. Should be really good incentives now considering the '14s are out and the 15's can be ordered I believe sometime this year.


----------



## trevier (Dec 24, 2007)

the sticker was 50k, the selling price was 44k. Personally I think it could be bought for 38-40k,


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 8, 2008)

I bought my 2012 CC350 6.7 XLT for $44k. Sticker was $53k. Had a few extras but pretty much a typical XLT


----------



## trevier (Dec 24, 2007)

Raymond S.;1710603 said:


> I bought my 2012 CC350 6.7 XLT for $44k. Sticker was $53k. Had a few extras but pretty much a typical XLT


and that's a diesel, the one I'm looking at is a gasser.


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 8, 2008)

I know, I was just giving you a comparison. My sticker was $3k higher and they're trying to sell you the truck for the same price. Personally I wouldn't pay a dime over $40k. I didn't care for all the amenities of the Lariat as the XLT was very nicely equipped. I needed the diesel because of the heavy pulling that I do so I elected to go with the XLT. I have a 6.2 single cab also and for normal use (plowing, pulling landscape trailers, etc) it's a great engine. I have a 34' gooseneck race trailer though and there's no substitute for torque when pulling large trailers for long distances. 
Good luck with the truck.


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

Just bought a 2013 F350 SRW Lariat lst week. Sticker was 64k. Got it for 53K But that was before taxes of course. So They have room to move but te more options the truck has, obviously the more room to haggle. Just an FYI. Oh yeah, its also my first Ford. I've kinda been a chevy guy for a while


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

SullivanSeptic;1717751 said:


> Just bought a 2013 F350 SRW Lariat lst week. Sticker was 64k. Got it for 53K But that was before taxes of course. So They have room to move but te more options the truck has, obviously the more room to haggle. Just an FYI. Oh yeah, its also my first Ford. I've kinda been a chevy guy for a while


Pics or it never happened!


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

1olddogtwo;1717800 said:


> Pics or it never happened!


Ur an a$$. And you are on here way too much. How did u find this thread. Geez!Thumbs Up


----------



## fatheadon1 (Dec 27, 2007)

when i bought my 2011 there was a lot more rebates for diesels the gas motor trucks so that could be why other guys are getting better deals i know around me there are 3 diesels on the lots to 1 gas job so that would be the theory behind bigger rebates on diesels just more trucks to move. 

an SullivanSeptic cogratulations and best of luck with your new truck


----------



## gallihersnow (Dec 17, 2012)

This is the cheapest one I could find in your area. '14 4x4 Lariat, crew with nav for just under $44k.

http://www.cars.com/go/search/detai...f1Dir=DESC&prMx=50000&aff=national&listType=1


----------



## trevier (Dec 24, 2007)

gallihersnow;1718121 said:


> This is the cheapest one I could find in your area. '14 4x4 Lariat, crew with nav for just under $44k.
> 
> http://www.cars.com/go/search/detai...f1Dir=DESC&prMx=50000&aff=national&listType=1


same exact price as the one I'm looking at.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

SullivanSeptic;1717806 said:


> Ur an a$$. And you are on here way too much. How did u find this thread. Geez!Thumbs Up


Why would you say that? Everyone wants to see pics of people's new trucks. I think you were kind of an ass to make that comment personally.


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

Harleyjeff;1723962 said:


> Why would you say that? Everyone wants to see pics of people's new trucks. I think you were kind of an ass to make that comment personally.


Bahahahah. I was just joking. He knows I was. Its all good. He was one of the first of my buddies to see pics of it. I'll throw a few pics up if guys here wanna see it.


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

Im happy with it. I like the Bluetooth also. Especially since I already got a ticket for being on the phone in my other truck.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Sorry I jumped the gun without knowing the situation with you two!


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

Harleyjeff;1724088 said:


> Sorry I jumped the gun without knowing the situation with you two!


No problem. I guess if I didn't know him, then yes I'd be the a$$. I didn't really even notice the comment from the other perspective.


----------



## tanker6 (Nov 26, 2005)

Im in the process of buying a new truck for work, strictly for towing a 4 horse trailer. 2014 F450 4x4 6.7 XLT nothing crazy nice but a decently equipped truck. The sticker is around 60k lowest bid Ive gotten so far is 52.9. So for yours, Id think there should be more room. I mean the motor alone is 7k and your looking at a gasser?


----------



## trevier (Dec 24, 2007)

tanker6;1725221 said:


> Im in the process of buying a new truck for work, strictly for towing a 4 horse trailer. 2014 F450 4x4 6.7 XLT nothing crazy nice but a decently equipped truck. The sticker is around 60k lowest bid Ive gotten so far is 52.9. So for yours, Id think there should be more room. I mean the motor alone is 7k and your looking at a gasser?


yes, the 6.2 liter.


----------



## dt5150 (Feb 3, 2011)

trevier, 

fwiw, that link that was posted for irwin ford, about irwin.. they're a great dealer. i've personally bought 3 vehicles there, my folks have bought a couple, several people i work with have bought there too. everyone has been happy. great dealer to work with.

which dealer had the 2013 you're looking at, autofair? check grappone in concord too, they're good as well.


----------



## trevier (Dec 24, 2007)

best ford in nashua, about 5 minutes from my house. I've heard nightmare story's about that place also.


----------



## dt5150 (Feb 3, 2011)

ah, ok. never heard of best. i've never bought anything from autofair. i've heard lots of horror stories about autoserv though, but i don't know if they carry ford.


----------



## trevier (Dec 24, 2007)

dt5150;1732365 said:


> ah, ok. never heard of best. i've never bought anything from autofair. i've heard lots of horror stories about autoserv though, but i don't know if they carry ford.


I bought one truck from autofair, the salesman was a dick to me, that was until the manager came over and recognized my last name. Come to find out my father bought 5 trucks off of him when he worked for the old nashua ford, ended getting a great deal in about 5 minutes flat, wish he was still there, retired now.


----------



## dt5150 (Feb 3, 2011)

too bad. if you don't buy from best, irwin is a great dealership to work with. nice people there.


----------



## trevier (Dec 24, 2007)

dt5150;1733344 said:


> too bad. if you don't buy from best, irwin is a great dealership to work with. nice people there.


I might do that, I haven't heard the greatest about best ford.


----------



## gtmustang00 (Feb 23, 2010)

trevier;1734262 said:


> I might do that, I haven't heard the greatest about best ford.


Best Ford blows. Go to Ford of Londonderry for service. Autofair for parts.


----------



## Ne1 (Jan 15, 2007)

Depending on rebates etc they should come 10-12k off the sticker.


----------



## trevier (Dec 24, 2007)

gtmustang00;1734304 said:


> Best Ford blows. Go to Ford of Londonderry for service. Autofair for parts.


yeah, I've read about them on the rants and raves section of craigslist.


----------



## svc turf (Sep 11, 2013)

SullivanSeptic;1724062 said:


> Im happy with it. I like the Bluetooth also. Especially since I already got a ticket for being on the phone in my other truck.


What interior package do you have? Im liking the LCD screen


----------

